
Ask HN: Anyone into analog neural networks? - amatic
There are some awesome plastic analog neural networks with cascaded control loops out there. Anyone into analog computing? Simulators of analog computers? Pct?
======
tmaly
I remember years ago, someone had an evolutionary algorithm that was designing
circuits for FPGAs. The circuits exploited the analog nature of these digital
chips to come up with solutions.

